# Wild camping Fort William



## chrisdougie

Hiya
Anyone know of any good wild camping spots in or around the town of Fort William 


Christine & Dougie


----------



## Stanner

In 2009 we were told by the guy from the council we spoke to in the car park with specific m/home spaces behind Morrisons that although it says "No sleeping" or whatever nobody checks or gives a toss either way. 
He just said he had better things to do than check if somebody was kipping in a car park overnight.

http://goo.gl/maps/0rzWD

From http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/scot.htm


> (2) Regarding parking in Fort William, Highland region, Scotland. There is good parking for longer vehicles which is used by m/homes and caravans and myself. My caravan and towing vehicle total approx 41'-0" in length and I have always managed to park OK. The parking is very close to 'Morrisons Supermarket'. Drive to Morrison's and continue past the store entrance, the car park is on the right in approx 100 mtrs. Couldn't be more convenient.


----------



## bob8925

the car park at nevis range where the ski lift is.
about 1 mile out of fortwilliam.


----------



## mollmagee

Stanner said:


> In 2009 we were told by the guy from the council we spoke to in the car park with specific m/home spaces behind Morrisons that although it says "No sleeping" or whatever nobody checks or gives a toss either way.
> He just said he had better things to do than check if somebody was kipping in a car park overnight.
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/0rzWD
> 
> maybe in 2009 it was like that,but trust me,they do check now.you may even get a visit earlier in the evening to be told you are not allowed to sleep. two seconds beyond the car park is lidls and they usually let you stop there. last time i asked they said as long as i did not stop all week.do a bit of spending in the shop,it always helps.jim m


----------



## Stanner

mollmagee said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2009 we were told by the guy from the council we spoke to in the car park with specific m/home spaces behind Morrisons that although it says "No sleeping" or whatever nobody checks or gives a toss either way.
> He just said he had better things to do than check if somebody was kipping in a car park overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe in 2009 it was like that,but trust me,they do check now.you may even get a visit earlier in the evening to be told you are not allowed to sleep. two seconds beyond the car park is lidls and they usually let you stop there. last time i asked they said as long as i did not stop all week.do a bit of spending in the shop,it always helps.jim m
Click to expand...

:roll: .............why O why can't councils realise the revenue they could rake in by having an overnighting fee. Even better would be a few dedicated spots in the car park on the left as you drive into town from the south - looking out over the Loch. 
£5 night 48 hour maximum stay = Ker-ching!!!!!

I did think that Lidls might be a better bet, but we didn't stop at that car park anyway, we parked in what was then a rough bit of land between the Premier Inn and the Nevis Centre.


----------



## AlanVal

If you go out to Inverlochy the railway club is on the right on the way in See Margaret or Lisanne in the bar and they will let you stay in the car Park .Buy a pint in the club ...Turn left at the Nevis Bridge and then left again at the traffic lights then first right to Railway Club.


----------



## mollmagee

:roll: .............why O why can't councils realise the revenue they could rake in by having an overnighting fee. Even better would be a few dedicated spots in the car park on the left as you drive into town from the south - looking out over the Loch. 
£5 night 48 hour maximum stay = Ker-ching!!!!!


totally agree with you stanner.riles me when i drive into town in the morning and see the south car parking lying empty.they dont realise the trade that pubs,restaurants and takeaways etc. would get if they permitted overnighting there for a realistic fee. jim m


----------



## Curtisden

*Parking at fort William*

We parked in the town centre car park west of the town centre by the loch last week.
On returning having paid for all day we had a penalty notice bag on the windscreen!
It contained a nasty memo saying that no overnight parking would be permitted and that they check up post midnight?
Not tha we were planning to do so.
Dreadfully place and not worth getting out the cab for IMO.
Peter


----------



## TerryL

Don't know why anybody even goes there anymore - IMO it's a run-down dump with very little going for it. If I want to shop I'll use the s/market carpark or the Ben Nevis Woollen Mill at the eastern end of the town.

However, the area around it is excellent and well worth visiting - just forget Fort William.

Terry


----------



## dovtrams

TerryL said:


> Don't know why anybody even goes there anymore - IMO it's a run-down dump with very little going for it. If I want to shop I'll use the s/market carpark or the Ben Nevis Woollen Mill at the eastern end of the town.
> 
> However, the area around it is excellent and well worth visiting - just forget Fort William.
> 
> Terry


Totally agree.

Dave


----------



## Stanner

dovtrams said:


> TerryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why anybody even goes there anymore - IMO it's a run-down dump with very little going for it. If I want to shop I'll use the s/market carpark or the Ben Nevis Woollen Mill at the eastern end of the town.
> 
> However, the area around it is excellent and well worth visiting - just forget Fort William.
> 
> Terry
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Ohhh C'mon now be fair it ain't all bad :roll:

It has got a Morrisons, a Lidl and a McDonalds :wink:


----------



## Curtisden

*Fort William*

""Ohhh C'mon now be fair it ain't all bad

It has got a Morrisons, a Lidl and a McDonalds ""

If that is all you want the worlds your oyster. 
Me
I want a little more from my touring.

Fort William was summed up for us when we saw a PDSA shop and took our dog in to buy some dog treats.
To be shouted at and told No dogs in here! Get it out!
When I pointed out the anomaly I was sworn at and shown the door.

Thats the place all heart, no polish.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What exactly is wrong with Fort William it's no more run down than any other town, the people we meet each time we go are friendly and helpful, the only problem we've ever had was in the big loch side car park, when I wanted to park looking over the wall into the loch, a jobsworth pointed out that it was cars only there, I pointed out that they couldn't see over the wall, and was a waste of a good view point for those who could, but were "not allowed" to.

We now park further back, in the MH spaces.

I think FW is a nice stepping of point for the highlands, Glen Nevis would be great for wild camping, a lovely road, totally empty at night.

Kev.


----------

